

How Swedes and Norwegians broke the power of the ‘1 percent’ - jayferd
http://wagingnonviolence.org/2012/01/how-swedes-and-norwegians-broke-the-power-of-the-1-percent

======
dalke
This is at least the third time this has been submitted. The one with the most
comments is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3517830> .

